# California to Denver OR Denver to Chicago



## Nicole (Jan 10, 2017)

I've been asked to pick the best route for our family trip coming up - we will take the train for one leg and fly the other but having never been to America let alone on said routes I have no idea which to choose! We're running short on time to decide! Which has the best scenery?

Thanks heaps!


----------



## bmjhagen9426 (Jan 10, 2017)

You are in luck, as the route you are traveling is served by a train with one of the best scenery: The California Zephyr. I would recommend taking the westbound out of Chicago, as there is a guarantee that you will see the best scenery America has to offer. If you really could afford time and money, I would recommend that you take the California Zephyr out of Chicago, work your way from the San Francisco Bay Area down to LA, and take the Southwest Chief back to Chicago, or vice versa. That will get you some time in LA, Chicago, and the San Francisco Bay Area.


----------



## caravanman (Jan 10, 2017)

If your train ride choice is between Zephyr train Denver to Chicago, or Zephyr train Denver to California, the portion between Denver and Chicago, in either direction is mostly flat farmland, and not interesting to me.

The Zephyr line between Denver and California is about the best you will find for spectacular scenery, and is highly recommended.

Threading through high mountain passes, rivers, distant views down into valleys, all are seen between Denver and California.

Ed.


----------



## jebr (Jan 10, 2017)

Do the California to Denver segment. I would agree with taking it westbound from Denver to California.


----------



## Lonestar648 (Jan 10, 2017)

Absolutely do California to Denver, you have the Sierras and the Rockies. Denver east is farmland, but also its night in Nebraska and Iowa depending on the seasons.


----------



## ParanoidAndroid (Jan 10, 2017)

I think Granby to Glenwood Springs had the best scenery. Moffat Tunnel is just east of Fraser.

Truckee to Colfax has the Sierras.

Otherwise, crossing the Mississippi east of Burlington IA might be interesting.


----------



## the_traveler (Jan 10, 2017)

Give the 2 choices, I would certainly take CA to Denver!

In my opinion, either way is good. The crossing of the Sierras is done in daylight in either direction. While the climb up the Front Range out of Denver (westbound) is done in the morning, I have yet not had the decent (eastbound) not in daylight. In either direction, the crossing of the Rockies is done in daylight.

Denver to Chicago is flat prairie land, and mostly done at night. To me, it's the most boring section of the most scenic route on Amtrak.


----------



## penguinflies (Jan 10, 2017)

Another vote for CA to DEN.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2017)

Awesome, thanks for the helpful feedback guys - will go with your recommendation! :-D


----------

